# Como hacer carrito robot sigue lineas



## isai de jesus

Hola, 

Quisiera hacer un carrito robot sigue línea pero no tengo ningún circuito, quisiera que alguien me ayudara o que alguien me mandara un circuito o que me digiera en que pagina se encuentran circuitos para hacer una carrito sigue líneas.

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu

isai : aquí te dejo el circuito seguidor de líneas más simple de construir (y uno de los más usados en el mundo de los pequeños autómatas).

Está basado en el CNY70, un sensor óptico reflexivo con salida a transistor. Como creo que eres estudiante y seguramente piensas armar esto como proyecto, te dejo esta url, la cual contiene un poco de literatura acerca del CNY70 y su principio de funcionamiento, asi como algunas curvas características. 

http://autric.com/Microbotica y Mecatronica/cny70.htm

*Seguidor de Líneas*

En el esquema mostrado se puede apreciar como funciona el circuito, el led emisor del sensor CNY70 se alimenta a través de una resistencia R1 de 680 Ω, cuando una superficie reflectante como el color blanco de la superficie por donde se moverá el rastreador, refleja la luz del led emisor, el fototransistor contenido en el sensor CNY70 baja su resistencia interna entre Colector y Emisor con lo cual conduce la corriente que hace que también entre en conducción el transistor Q1 que estaba polarizado a masa por medio de la resistencia R2 de 10 KΩ. Q2 sirve para invertir la señal para que de este modo se desactive el motor cuando ve blanco y se ponga en marcha cuando ve negro el sensor, con lo que al activarse Q1 hace que se active Q2 cortando a Q3 con el, ya que este ultimo estaba activo porque esta polarizado por R3, con lo cual lo que a pasado es que la salida del motor se a desactivado cuando el sensor a detectado una superficie reflectante, en estado de reposo la salida estará siempre activa y Q3 conduciendo. Los 2 circuitos se pueden alimentar con 4 pilas normales de 1,5V puestas en serie con lo que se obtienen 6V, dependerá del consumo de los motores elegir pilas o baterías mas potentes.

*Montaje*: El robot se compondrá de un circuito que podremos hacer fácilmente con una placa de prototipos o usando los fotolitos o cualquier método, y este tendrá dos circuitos exactamente iguales uno para cada sensor-motor e irán cruzados con lo que el sensor izquierdo actuara sobre el motor derecho y el sensor derecho sobre el motor izquierdo tal como se muestra en la ilustración.

Los motores tienen que ser de corriente continua y habrá que fabricarles una reductora si no disponen de ella para mover las ruedas, contra mas grandes sean las ruedas, mas velocidad alcanzara el robot, aunque no hay que pasarse con el diámetro de estas porque si no en las curvas se saldrá de trayectoria, unos 6 cm. es lo ideal.

Los sensores irán dispuestos mirando al suelo y a unos 2 o 3 mm de separación desde el suelo a la superficie del sensor y la separación entre ambos sensores será para que quede dentro de la línea negra que vayamos a usar como trayectoria. En mi montaje he utilizado dos servos trucados de manera que queden solo los motores CC con la reductora osea sin circuito de control pero se puede usar cualquier motor de CC de unos 5 o 6 voltios y que no consuma demasiado para no agotar las pilas o baterías demasiado deprisa. El trazado lo podremos hacer sobre una cartulina blanca y para trazar las líneas usar cinta aislante negra, tener cuidado en no hacer curvas demasiado cerradas ya que si el robot es muy veloz (ruedas grandes) se saldrá de la trayectoria por inercia y al sacar los 2 sensores fuera de la línea no volverá a entrar (recordemos que este sistema no es microcontrolado) por lo que haremos algunas pruebas antes de trazar el camino final.

*Funcionamiento*: Pondremos el robot en la superficie de fondo blanca y lo alimentaremos, como los dos sensores están activos los motores permanecerán parados, ahora empujaremos el robot hasta la línea de trayectoria negra, al entrar uno de los sensores con la línea negra este hará que el motor del lago contrario empiece a funcionar con lo que el robot entrara por si solo en la trayectoria, cuando tenga los dos sensores viendo negro los 2 motores estarán en marcha con lo que el robot avanzara en línea recta, ahora bien si el llega a una curva y supongamos que el sensor izquierdo sale de la línea negra entonces provocara que el motor del lado contrario (motor derecho) se desactiva con lo cual el robot girara a derecha (como un tanque) entrando de este modo en la línea negra otra vez... para el caso contrario pasa lo mismo pero con el otro motor y sensor.

Saludos.


----------



## ivet

Hola yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer un carro sigue linea pero como no he podido conseguir el CNY70 mi pregunta es se puede usar un  diodo y un fototransistor con un LM358 pero como se armaria o como hago las pruebas para ver si funciona


----------



## Andres Cuenca

ivet dijo:
			
		

> ... mi pregunta es se puede usar un  diodo y un fototransistor...



Claro que podrias, solo debes montar el led emisor y el fototransistor de acuerdo con el diagrama que te adjunto.


----------



## super_angel353

Aun no me queda muy claro sobre el circuito si tengo la idea de mas o menos como hacerlo por lo que colocaste en tu menssaje pero igual como me estoy iniciando en esto me gustaria saber si puedes darme el diagrama mas o menos de los que dices porque mensionas sobre como conectar algunas cosas pero en realidad no se sobre como armarlo por eso haber si me puedes ayudar espero que si


----------



## eduardo.bonilla

super_angel353,

Incluyo otro diagrama que he utilizado para hacer un sensor de proximidad con un potenciometro de regulación.   

Con éste circuito realicé algunos prototipos para detectar un laberinto de 10x10 cn cuadros de 2.5cm x 2.5cm.   Te debe servir para detectar líneas si tienen un grosor de más de 2.5cm sobre un fondo blanco.    Y a lo mejor más chicas.

Estoy trabajando en la versión en PCB, pero todavía no la tengo lista, de todas formas te incluyo el diagrama anterior por si alguién te sirve.   
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=2&forum=2


Las especificaciones de la segunda versión (que no está terminada) las puedes encontrar en la siguiente liga (son similares a las de éste circuito, la diferencia es que le estoy agregando un transistor para poder ensamblar una tablilla y mandarle pulsos en vez de una señal de directa)

Liga de las especificaciones IrSensorA:
http://www.kedo.com.mx/modules/content/index.php?id=3


----------



## Juan Pablo Solorzano M.

entren a google y pongan hardware abierto esa pagina les puede 
ayudar mucho esta el carro seguidor de lineas y otros proyectos muy interesantes


----------



## cysubs

Hola en la pagina www.crya.com.mx hay una seccion paso a paso de como armar un seguidor de lineas padrisimo  con fotos y diagramas y todo en la seccion de servicios y se llama arma tu propio robot:

http://www.crya.com.mx/Sub/cbot1.htm


----------



## juan david orozco otalvar

tengo el seguidor de linea negra pero como lleva buena velocidad el carro se sale de la linea que le puedo hacer


----------



## aguirre

mira, si tus motores son de corriente directa tiene q tener reductores de velocidad(engranes),esto para q el carrito valla despacio,,,tambien depende con q voltaje y amperaje este trabajando tu circuito a lo mejor es mas de lo q necesitas,,,intenta bajar la corriente de tus motores!

cuidate!


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray

El acoplamiento entre la salida de un motor para obtener una reducción de la velocidad y por tanto ganar en torque se hace por medio de ruedas engrandas que transmiten el movimiento por empuje (diente-diente) en vez de por fricción. Estas ruedas dentadas pueden transmitir grandes potencias con una relación de transmisión exacta.
Pero para que dos ruedas engranen (los dientes de un engranaje encajen en los huecos del otro) es necesario que ambos engranajes tengan el mismo módulo (m=dp/z) o, lo que es lo mismo, que los dientes (y huecos) de ambos tengan el mismo tamaño (mm/diente). 
Además, las ruedas giran en sentidos contrarios. Éste es uno de los sistemas de transmisión más empleados desde siempre.
 La relación cinemática entre dos ruedas dentadas con números de dientes z1 y z2 y velocidades de giro n1 y n2 (en rpm), así como su relación de transmisión, RT, se determina con las fórmulas: 

                                           n1·z1=·n2·z2  

                                           RT=n1/n2=z2/z1 

 De esta forma, al igual que con el sistema de transmisión por poleas y correa, según los tamaños del engranaje motriz y conducido (al grande se le suele llamar corona y al pequeño piñón) podemos tener un sistema multiplicador, un sistema reductor o un simple transmisor. 
Y, también, como la RT que se consigue es pequeña se suelen acoplar varios sistemas formando un tren de engranajes compuesto.


----------



## Rockero

Hola a todos!

Estoy realizando este robot y ya tengo todo soldado, pero el problema es que nose como colocar el polo positivo y negativo de la pila. Tengo entendido que segun el esquema que hay aquí (http://www.x-robotics.com/downloads/Pcbs/x-easysniffer.pdf) el 1 corresponde al polo positivo (rojo) y el 2 al polo negtivo (negro).

Lo he realizado así pero no consigo que funcione, ya que no se produce ningun movimiento y he comprovado con el tester que la corriente llega de los sensores a los motores perfectamente, creo que el problema se debe a las pilas, ya que solo necesita una corriente de 6v no? 4 pilas de 1,5.

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Goombex

Hola quisiera saber por que el blanco refleja el infrarojo y el negro no, siempre es asi? con los rayos infrarojos e esos colores


----------



## Jacruth

Goombex dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera saber por que el blanco refleja el infrarojo y el negro no, siempre es asi? con los rayos infrarojos e esos colores



El diodo emite una luz que incide sobre un medio reflectante. La luz forma parte del espectro electromagnético, donde podemos encontrar tipos de ondas tan distintas como los rayos gamma, los ultravioletas o los infrarrojos entre otros. Cada uno de estos tipos del espectro electromagnético está definida en un intervalo que se caracteriza por la longitud de onda o la frecuencia. 

Cuando la luz que emite nuestro diodo choca con un objeto una parte de los colores que la componen son absorbidos por la superficie y el resto son reflejados. Esos rayos reflejados llegan al detector. El detector es una simple capa de unión p-n formada con semiconductores (silicio o arseniuro de galio) que puede generar corriente a a partir de las distintas longitudes de onda que recibe del siguiente modo:

Los fotones, partículas de luz, impactan sobre la superficie del  penetrando en este y son absorbidos por los semiconductores. Los electrones de los semiconductores chocan con los fotones y se liberan de los átomos a los que pertenecían y de este modo se generan la corriente y la tensión que nos indican el color que hemos percibido.
Distintas longitudes de onda nos generarán distintas tensiones y probablemente podría usarse el CNY70 para detectar más colores además de blanco y negro, pero usamos solamente estos dos colores porque son los dos casos más extremos que podemos encontrarnos. El color negro indica que el medio reflectante ha absorbido toda la luz y, por oposición, el blanco indica que el medio ha reflectado toda la luz. Se supone que usaremos una luz blanca, si usasemos una luz azul y el medio reflectase toda la luz, no reflejaría blanco, sino azul. Puede resultar obvio, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## rad

hola a todos estoy armando un seguidor de lineas negras sobre fondo blanco el de esta pagina quisiera saber si funciona  http://www.x-robotics.com/robots_simples.htm  es el segundo  por que ya tengo todo pero cuando lo armo no funciona nada  no prenden los cny70 tambien los transistores BD140 no los encontre y me dijeron que el BD138 hace la misma funcion, el transistor BC557 por el 2n3906 este no me convence mucho, quisiera que alguien me dijera cuales son las referencias de los cny70, como se conectan en un protoboard para saber si lo estoy haciendo bien, si los transistores que me toco cambiar si son equivalentes espero que me ayunden lo mas rapido posible por que es un proyecto del colegio y necesito saber rapido si funciona y si el plano de esta pagina si esta bueno pero si esta malo y si alguien tiene otro diagrama que si aya funcionado me lo pueden enviar    gracias por adelantado y espero que me puedan ayudar


----------



## Jacruth

Hola compañero, te he enviado un privado.

He buscado las hojas de característisticas de los BD140 y los BD138  y los he encontrado en los siguientes enlaces:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/BD138.pdf
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/BD140.pdf'

Ambos son la misma hoja, lo que quiere decir que prácticamente un 138 tienen el mismo fundamento físico que un 140 y que lo que les hace diferentes son las características de funcionamiento. En lo que te tienes que fijar es en los detalles que diferencian a ambos. Por ejemplo, en la hoja se puede ver que la tensión base-colector máxima en el BD138 es -60 V y en el BD140 es -80 V. 

Para que lo entiendas, las diferencias se refieren a "cómo aguanta cada uno" en situaciones determinadas. Pero bueno, prácticamente los cálculos que hiciste para el BD140 te sirven para el BD130 siempre y cuando tengas en cuenta los detalles de las hojas.


Son de la empresa Fairchild pero a efectos prácticos seguro que las hojas sirve igualmente para tu diseño.

Para conectarlos fíjate en el dibujo de la datasheet: tienes 3 patillas, el emisor, colector y base. El dibujo es muy claro.


----------



## spartan78

Pues yo ya hice el circuito y lo demas, y está bien conectado, pero ahora el preoblema es que el motor no deja de girar. Estan seguros que el circuito esta bien, por que hay una parte donde la señal del cny toca la base de un transistor, pero este pasa la corriente a tierra, no hay relacion alguna con el motor, o expliquenme.


----------



## lyon

no recomendaria mucho los sensores cny ya que son inestables, usa mas bien los QRD1114, tambien analiza si colocaste bien tus sensores, posiblemente estes erroneos


----------



## biopic

ivet dijo:


> Hola yo tambien estoy tratando de hacer un carro sigue linea pero como no he podido conseguir el CNY70 mi pregunta es se puede usar un  diodo y un fototransistor con un LM358 pero como se armaria o como hago las pruebas para ver si funciona



puedes usar los QRD114 hacen la misma función y los encuentras en casi cualuqier tienda de electronica


----------



## vaniusa

porque los motores de mi carito se paran solo cuando ai luz fuerte del dia y no reactiona a la linia peqenia? gracias


----------



## biopic

vaniusa dijo:


> porque los motores de mi carito se paran solo cuando ai luz fuerte del dia y no reactiona a la linia peqenia? gracias



amigo vianusa con  que lo hiciste con pic o que??? fijate bien en la correcta conexion de los qrd o los infrarjojos que hayas usado en si yo ya lo arme y me quedo pero yo lo hice con NAND  CMOS y 2 transistores (despues usare el PIC) y no he tenido problema alguno o sube tus diagramas de como lo conectaste aver si aqui en el foro te podemos ayudar , yo no se mucho pero pues entre todos jajaj o si quieres luego te paso algunos diagramas , ya que estoy haciendo un robot miinisumo para proyecto . un saludo a todos


----------



## edisontp29

saludos estoy haciendo un seguidor de linea pero no me sale el que tengo tiene 2 sensores y me da problemas porque se sale de la pista pero me dijeron que hay uno mejorado con 4 sensores quisiera que me ayudaran con el circuito (no estoy utilizando ningun pic)


----------



## juanseti

estoy haciendo uno de estos pero la idea es hacerlo lo mas veloz posible, ademas quiero que memorice el camino que ha seguido


----------



## DANDY

MaMu dijo:


> isai : aquí te dejo el circuito seguidor de líneas más simple de construir (y uno de los más usados en el mundo de los pequeños autómatas).
> 
> Está basado en el CNY70, un sensor óptico reflexivo con salida a transistor. Como creo que eres estudiante y seguramente piensas armar esto como proyecto, te dejo esta url, la cual contiene un poco de literatura acerca del CNY70 y su principio de funcionamiento, asi como algunas curvas características.
> 
> http://autric.com/Microbotica y Mecatronica/cny70.htm
> 
> *Seguidor de Líneas*
> 
> En el esquema mostrado se puede apreciar como funciona el circuito, el led emisor del sensor CNY70 se alimenta a través de una resistencia R1 de 680 Ω, cuando una superficie reflectante como el color blanco de la superficie por donde se moverá el rastreador, refleja la luz del led emisor, el fototransistor contenido en el sensor CNY70 baja su resistencia interna entre Colector y Emisor con lo cual conduce la corriente que hace que también entre en conducción el transistor Q1 que estaba polarizado a masa por medio de la resistencia R2 de 10 KΩ. Q2 sirve para invertir la señal para que de este modo se desactive el motor cuando ve blanco y se ponga en marcha cuando ve negro el sensor, con lo que al activarse Q1 hace que se active Q2 cortando a Q3 con el, ya que este ultimo estaba activo porque esta polarizado por R3, con lo cual lo que a pasado es que la salida del motor se a desactivado cuando el sensor a detectado una superficie reflectante, en estado de reposo la salida estará siempre activa y Q3 conduciendo. Los 2 circuitos se pueden alimentar con 4 pilas normales de 1,5V puestas en serie con lo que se obtienen 6V, dependerá del consumo de los motores elegir pilas o baterías mas potentes.
> 
> *Montaje*: El robot se compondrá de un circuito que podremos hacer fácilmente con una placa de prototipos o usando los fotolitos o cualquier método, y este tendrá dos circuitos exactamente iguales uno para cada sensor-motor e irán cruzados con lo que el sensor izquierdo actuara sobre el motor derecho y el sensor derecho sobre el motor izquierdo tal como se muestra en la ilustración.
> 
> Los motores tienen que ser de corriente continua y habrá que fabricarles una reductora si no disponen de ella para mover las ruedas, contra mas grandes sean las ruedas, mas velocidad alcanzara el robot, aunque no hay que pasarse con el diámetro de estas porque si no en las curvas se saldrá de trayectoria, unos 6 cm. es lo ideal.
> 
> Los sensores irán dispuestos mirando al suelo y a unos 2 o 3 mm de separación desde el suelo a la superficie del sensor y la separación entre ambos sensores será para que quede dentro de la línea negra que vayamos a usar como trayectoria. En mi montaje he utilizado dos servos trucados de manera que queden solo los motores CC con la reductora osea sin circuito de control pero se puede usar cualquier motor de CC de unos 5 o 6 voltios y que no consuma demasiado para no agotar las pilas o baterías demasiado deprisa. El trazado lo podremos hacer sobre una cartulina blanca y para trazar las líneas usar cinta aislante negra, tener cuidado en no hacer curvas demasiado cerradas ya que si el robot es muy veloz (ruedas grandes) se saldrá de la trayectoria por inercia y al sacar los 2 sensores fuera de la línea no volverá a entrar (recordemos que este sistema no es microcontrolado) por lo que haremos algunas pruebas antes de trazar el camino final.
> 
> *Funcionamiento*: Pondremos el robot en la superficie de fondo blanca y lo alimentaremos, como los dos sensores están activos los motores permanecerán parados, ahora empujaremos el robot hasta la línea de trayectoria negra, al entrar uno de los sensores con la línea negra este hará que el motor del lago contrario empiece a funcionar con lo que el robot entrara por si solo en la trayectoria, cuando tenga los dos sensores viendo negro los 2 motores estarán en marcha con lo que el robot avanzara en línea recta, ahora bien si el llega a una curva y supongamos que el sensor izquierdo sale de la línea negra entonces provocara que el motor del lado contrario (motor derecho) se desactiva con lo cual el robot girara a derecha (como un tanque) entrando de este modo en la línea negra otra vez... para el caso contrario pasa lo mismo pero con el otro motor y sensor.
> 
> Saludos.



A mi parecer le falta la resistencia de base al bc557, la corriente en la base  se elevara mucho sin ella, corrigeme si me equivoco


----------



## edisontp29

gracias por tu ayuda oye pero entro a la direccion que dejastes y no sale me dice que esta roto el enlace


----------



## luisperezmedina

Hola chicos yo hace mucho que concurso en este categoria, y bueno eh hecho un tutorial donde dejos los esuqemas y los pcbs, espero les pueda ayudar:

http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-como contruir un seguidor de lineas.html


----------



## GodSaveMetal

luisperezmedina dijo:


> Hola chicos yo hace mucho que concurso en este categoria, y bueno eh hecho un tutorial donde dejos los esuqemas y los pcbs, espero les pueda ayudar:
> 
> http://ib-electronic.com/index-6-como contruir un seguidor de lineas.html



hey loco tu enlace ta roto!!!!!!!!!!   resubilo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mOqqO

he qe hay God Metal C:
con mucho gusto te resuelvo todas tus dudas 
no te confundas es el Fototransistor (Q1) el q*U*e se conecta  alreves, la patilla positiva del fototransistor a negativo *Y* la negativa del fototransistor a la base del transistor BC548 (Q2) *Y* a su ves se le conecta una patita de una resistencia de 3.3k a la base del transistor  y la otra pata de la resistencia (R1) a positivo. 
El colector del transistor (Q2 y Q3) se conectan directamente a Positivo 

espero qe hasta hay me entiendas
 haora  el diodo led infrarrojo (emisor) es el de color blanco  ese si se conecta la patita negativa a negativo *Y *la positiva a una resistencia de 100 ohms (R2) & de hay a positivo .

aora el emisor del transistor (Q2) va a controlar la base del transistor (Q3) y eso seria todo aora para conectar el motor y ajustar los sensores para  q*U*e funcione todo bien
aqui  te dejo un video q*U*e te acabo de hacerte  a ti *Y* a todo el publico interesado  ( huy q*U*e trabajo)

espero q*U*e despues de esto ya no tengas ninguna duda de esto y si es asi pues  aqui ya sabes a quien acudir.
que estes bien 

- tambien e echo  uno q*U*e sige la luz , dos q*U*e avanzan caminando con patitas..
por si te interesa 

bueno aqui te dejo la direccion del video 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLDxU7A49M4

si el enlace no funciona avisarme!


----------



## GodSaveMetal

mOqqO dijo:


> he qe hay God Metal C:
> con mucho gusto te resuelvo todas tus dudas
> no te confundas es el Fototransistor (Q1) el qe se conecta
> alreves, la patilla positiva del fototransistor a negativo
> & la negativa del fototransistor a la base del transistor BC548 (Q2)
> i a su ves se le conecta una patita de una resistencia de 3.3k a la base del transistor
> y la otra pata de la resistencia (R1) a positivo.
> El colector del transistor (Q2 y Q3) se conectan directamente a Positivo
> 
> espero qe hasta hay me entiendas
> haora  el diodo led infrarrojo (emisor) es el de color blanco
> ese si se conecta la patita negativa a negativo
> & la positiva a una resistencia de 100 ohms (R2) & de hay a positivo .
> 
> aora el emisor del transistor (Q2) va a controlar la base del transistor (Q3)
> y eso seria todo aora para conectar el motor y ajustar los sensores para
> qe funcione todo bien
> aqui  te dejo un video qe te acabo de hacerte  a ti i a todo el publico interesado
> ( huy qe trabajo)
> espero qe despues de esto ya no tengas ninguna duda de esto
> y si es asi pues  aqui ya sabes a quien acudir.
> que estes bien
> 
> - tambien e echo  uno qe sige la luz , dos qe avanzan caminando con patitas..
> por si te interesa
> 
> bueno aqui te dejo la direccion del video
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLDxU7A49M4
> 
> si el enlace no funciona avisarme!



Sí funca el enlace, pedido especial no tienes un dibujito que me guíe como construir la parte mecánica???  de donde saco los motores??????   pueden ser de juguetes a pilas????? de cassettes?????? o qué?????   la ruedita trasera alguna recomendación o alternativa??? la puedo construir?????  gracias


----------



## mOqqO

bien para hacer la parte  de los motores:
cualquier motor sirve pero en este caso yo use dos motores engranados de esos que vienen en los carritos ( cajas reductoras) ten en cuenta que las dos cajas tienen que ser iguales .
aqui una foto de como estan colocadas .
las dos cajas les salia un palito por los dos lados le recorte a cada caja el palito  del lado qe las iba a pegar. las pege las dos con colaloca procura que queden lo mas parejas que sea posible 

-otra nota es que antes de conectar los motores con los transistores primero  alimenta los motores con una bateria *Y* te fijas hacia qe lado giran las llantas cuando en un pico le pusiste mas *Y* en el otro menos & si giran hacia delante ya sabes cual pico es el positivo *Y* hay le pones la salida del transistor

se me olvidaba mencionar algo bien importante 
su carrito debe de llevar este tipo de cajas de engranajes para:
1- tener fuerza de torque
2- disminuir su velocidad & hacerlo mas estable
3- sin las cajas su carrito posiblemente no se moveria
4- la separacion total de las llantas debe de ser  entre unos 5-15 cm, mas separadas-cerca no funcionaria bien, se saldria en las vueltas

tambien es mas q*U*e seguro que si usan su carrito a la luz plena del dia  no funcione  por que los fototransistores funcionan como un 'switch' que va a activarse cuando la luz infrarroja insida sobre el en este caso la luz del sol tiene mucha luz infrarroja, eso ara que se pare totalmente  o que afecte su funcionamiento, tambien decidi hacerlo con ese tipo de materiales  por que los censores CNY70 
son mui escasos *Y *dificiles de conseguir *Y* si no me equivoco  estan compuestos por un fototransistor *Y* diodo infrarrojo igual al que les menciono lo unco que hay de diferente es la presentacion en la que vienen ( su cajita)

bien *Y* por ultimo para darle una mayor maniobrabilidad a su robot ponganle una llantita atras en este caso el mio tiene una de una reproductora de casets desas chiqitas que usa para mover la cinta solo se la pege a un engrane para que pudiera moverse 
bien eso seria todo por haora 

dudas??
sugerencias??
para eso estoy   ( :


----------



## ryzhart

Pregunta.... Que pasa con las ""curvas"" de 90° grados? Funcionara el circuito?... (urgente)...



Gracias...


----------



## mOqqO

d*E*sgraciadamente debido a que el robot no e*S*t*a* compuesto por un pic o un microchip programable no es capa*s* de dar vueltas de 90° grados  pero esto*Y* trabajando en uno que pueda dar vueltas de ese *a*ngulo
si te interesa a ti *Y* a todos les puedo subir un robot que funcione con progrmacion en C o visual
yo estoy haciendo uno en este momento con un pic 16f874A *Y* ese s*i* daria la vuelta de 90° y si llegara al final de una linea dar*i*a vuelta & regresar*i*a (eso es lo que quiero).
pero en conclu*c*i*o*n  el carrito que esta en el foro no puede dar vueltas de 90°
acabo de modificar el carrito que les mostr*e* en el foro para que tambien se pueda manejar a radio control  (dos modalidades)
luego les muestro como lo hi*s*e 
ok iba a subir los pcb pero tuve que formatear mi compu *Y* apensas estoy recuperando mis archivos


----------



## ryzhart

mOqqO dijo:


> dsgraciadamente debido a que el robot no eta compuesto por un pic
> o un microchip programable no es capas de dar vueltas de 90° grados
> pero estoi trabajando en uno que pueda dar vueltas de ese angulo
> si te interesa a ti i a todos les puedo subir un robot que funcione con progrmacion en C o visual
> yo estoy haciendo uno en este momento con un pic 16f874A
> i ese si daria la vuelta de 90° y si llegara al final de una linea daria vuelta & regresaria
> (eso es lo que quiero).
> pero en conclucion
> el carrito que esta en el foro no puede dar vueltas de 90°
> acabo de modificar el carrito que les mostre en el foro para que tambien se pueda manejar a radio control
> (dos modalidades)
> luego les muestro como lo hise
> ok iba a subir los pcb pero tuve que formatear mi compu
> i apensas estoy recuperando mis archivos



claro que me interesaria, inclusive eso es lo que ando haciendo, te paso mi correo te agradeceria si me agruegaras...


----------



## fernandoae

mOqqO dijo:


> si te interesa a ti i a todos les puedo subir un robot que funcione con progrmacion


Lo que interesa mas que el esquema es que escribas bien, sin tantos errores y sin lenguaje SMS, este es un foro tecnico, no el msn.

Y para ryzhart: publicar el mail en un post va en contra de las normas del foro. Edita el mensaje


----------



## GodSaveMetal

Porfa la foto de los motores no se ve bien si se pudiera un dibujo explicativo de cómo se conecta los motores, se debe cortar el eje y se queda con una llanta cada motor con su cajita de engranajes???????  y lo de la rueda trasera si fueran tan amables un esquemita porfa?????? 
gracias milllllll !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## digapeya

hola a todos estoy haciendo un carrito seguidor de linea pero aun no logro que me de vueltas de radio 12cm y de 90 grados, ademas que necesito aumentar la velocidad del mismo, me podrian dar algun consejo....porfa


----------



## fernandoae

Mas velocidad? motores que giren mas rapido  para las curvas de 90 no alcanza con dos sensores, llevan varios y un microcontrolador que toma las decisiones.. incluso en las competencias tienen dos marcas negras antes de los cruces por ejemplo...


----------



## mOqqO

OK
pues para la velocidad 
pueden usar llantas mas grandes o aumentar 
la energia a los motores que usan,
pero recuerda que sin importar con que materiales diseñes tu carrito 
creo yo que siempre va a estar presente el principio de
"a mayor velocidad menor control"
y claro fernando tiene razon para curvas de 90° o superior 
lo mas adecuado es un microcoltrolador
y de minimo cuatro sensores
pero si tienes ingenio puedes hacer
uno que tambien de vueltas de ese angulo con relevadores unicamente 
como el que estoy diseñando que seria la tercer version del seguidor de linea negra
aver si puedo mañana subo al foro el esquema 

otro punto que tambien e notado
es que de todos los demas usuarios que an aportado
un esquema se basan unicamente en el sensor
CNY70,
para la mayoria de nosotros ese sensor no lo 
encontramos por donde vivimos 
por eso fue que les presente el esquema 
que funcionaba con un diodo led
y un fototransistor o fotodiodo
es igual,
lo unico que cambia es la presentacion 
el CNY70 viene en una cajita negra
pero tiene lo mismo
un diodo i un fototransistor pero pequeños
tambien esta el 
ORR1114
creo que lo que cambia con ese es que el fototransistor viene cuadradito 
en ves de circular
no recuerdo
pero a lo que me platicaron es mas efectivo que el CNY70
pero ustedes compruebenlo
bueno por mi parte es todo


----------



## joretof

Hola mi nombre es jorge requiero realizar un proyecto de un carrito seguidor de linea, pero la verdad no se por donde empezar, solicito su colaboraciòn o una tutoria al respecto. Gracias.


----------



## mOqqO

joretof dijo:


> Hola mi nombre es jorge requiero realizar un proyecto de un carrito seguidor de linea, pero la verdad no se por donde empezar, solicito su colaboraciòn o una tutoria al respecto. Gracias.



hola jorge pues yo aqui en el foro ya subi hace tiempo
los esquemas y tutoriales en video de como armar
un carrito que sige la linea,
asumo que tu ya tienes un conocimiento 
un poco considerable en electronica 
si no es asi sera mejor que tomes algun curso
de electronica, ya que si no sabes no vas a poder armar el carrito.
aora que si ya sabes de esto 
empiesa a leer desde arriba para que veas como va todo el seguimiento
y no creo que tengas ningun problema
saludos

se me olvidaba 
¿que tipo de seguidor de linea te interesa armar?
uno que siga la linea negra o blanca
el que postie sigue una linea negra 
pero de igual forma se puede ajustar para que siga la linea blanca 
que estes bien


----------



## rat rat

hola, soy nuevo por aqui, tambien estoy trtando de hacer un carro sigue lineas, pero yo quiero que siga una linea blanca y la verdad no se como hacerlo, soy estudiante y se muy pocoacerca d esto, gracias por si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## lalovs

ya terminaste el carrito y si sirve?

tengo un problema que no se apaga y no encuentro el problema podrias ayudarme


----------



## Axel Nieto

Oye amigo segui tu driagrama como esta lo prove y prende el motor y el sensor pero no se apaga el motor Todo esta conectado correctamente como lo dice el diagrama cual  cres que sea el problema grax


----------



## mOqqO

Axel Nieto dijo:


> Oye amigo segui tu driagrama como esta lo prove y prende el motor y el sensor pero no se apaga el motor Todo esta conectado correctamente como lo dice el diagrama cual  cres que sea el problema grax



am si usaste los transistores BC548 y si los conectaste bien? alomejor lo conectaste alreves i es por eso que el motor no para si conectas el transistor alreves te va a actuar como una resistencia i no ara caso del sensor.
tambien puede ser que las resistencias no son correctas, eso es comun que aveces te equivocas de resistencia y en ves de una de 100 ohms le pusiste una de dies o diferente, eso provocaria que el diodo led infrarrojo no prendiera o que se aya quemado, checalo con una camara de celular o video para asegurarte que el diodo prende.
Ya subi todo checa el video esta en la primera pajina del tema, funciona perfectamente mira aca subo la simulacion con el livewire pero el problema es que en la simulacion segun 
el segundo transistor BC548 se quema, pero yo te lo juro que no es asi, ese carrito que hice todavia funciona, y todavia sige la linea negra sin ningun problema, el unico inconveniente es que se calientan los transistores pero muy poco, entonces checa esos tips que te digo lo mas probable es que sea eso jaja.
bueno espero serte de ayuda 
saludando mOqqO


----------



## manuelkrtc

hace poco realice el carro seguidor de linea negra. en este informe especifico paso por paso como lo realice


----------



## ballestool

Que tal amigos, pues yo realize este robot recientemente, el domingo pasado grabe el video 
y pues luego les publico las placas para que lo puedan hacer (para "PCB Wizard").
No es tan dificil de hacer, utilize el pic16f84, un par de mosfets y los cny70!...
lo mejor esque mi robot es hecho con basura haha por eso esta feito, pero jala bien. Aqui les dejo el video del youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpDa7OaPQjg

Sale pues!, Saludos hermanos desde Tijuana


----------



## GodSaveMetal

hey brother para normal tipo pdf puede ser o express no PUEDE SER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manuelkrtc

les tengo la solucion, en ete link estan todos los pasos para hacer el seguidor de linea,


----------



## beto3574

hola compañeros ..necesito ayuda con algo..ya hice un robot sigue lineas para una materia llamad robotica..el caso es que nuestro robot sigue una linea y resuelve un laberinto..ahora el profesor quiere que se aprenda el laberinto y despues entre por el camino mas corto y colocandolo en cualquiera de las cuatro entradas al laberinto...alguien me puede ayudar¡¡¡ saludos


----------



## biopic

pues con la memoria eeprom del pic lo puedes hacer o con una serial , lo de que se aprenda el camino es facil, que escoja el camino mas corto lleva un poco mas de trabajo pero se puede ahcer tendrias que implementar un algoritmo


----------



## mcpiebot

Hola aquí les dejo estos tres vídeos que explican lo que se debe tomar en consideración para hacer un seguidor de lineas sencillo.

Video1


Video2


Video3

Saludos!


----------



## Nisa420

hola, me mandas algun esquema para armar el carrito sigue lineas? para realizarlo como proyecto en la escuela. gracias


----------



## wilnell

hola necesito hacer un carro seguidor de lineas se lo principal en electrónica. gracias


----------



## h3ctor1

si no encuentro el BD140 k otro puedo utilizar


----------

